# What kind of boat is this?



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone told me it's a Cal. Looks to me like it was fast in it's day. Was it? In any case, it's not fast anymore. Hasn't moved in at least 5 years. Yet....someone continues to pay slip fees and it continues to deteriorate. Makes me sad every time I walk by it!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like the Holland designed Cal 9.2 - in serious need of some TLC. There is a SN member with one of these..... Same vintage and quite similar to our own Holland designed Nicholson 345.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

The transom is very easy to see so take a look at the upper right hand corner and you will see the HIN. This will identify the make, model and year of the boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

treilley said:


> The transom is very easy to see so take a look at the upper right hand corner and you will see the HIN. This will identify the make, model and year of the boat.


Unless the boat is older than 1972, when the HINs became required.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Seems the Cal 9.2's were built in the early '80's. (several for sale on Yachtworld around $25K.) Looks like a lot of IOR influence with the pinched transom and hefty beam amidships, large foretriangle and small main. Could need a bit of crew to hold her flat and change headsails frequently. Leave a note by the hatchcover if you're interested, and perhaps someone will get back to you.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

paulk said:


> Seems the Cal 9.2's were built in the early '80's. (several for sale on Yachtworld around $25K.) Looks like a lot of IOR influence with the pinched transom and hefty beam amidships, large foretriangle and small main. Could need a bit of crew to hold her flat and change headsails frequently. Leave a note by the hatchcover if you're interested, and perhaps someone will get back to you.


Nope....got more boat to maintain now than I need! It just amazes me that it's so common (in the Bay Area anyway) for someone to pay $2500 - $3000 a year to store a boat they don't use, and in this case, can no longer use without a LOT of TLC!. I mean, for starters...this puppy's bottom looks like a reef on steroids! I was just curious if she was a "contender" at one time, as my unschooled racing eye perceived her to be.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Unless the boat is older than 1972, when the HINs became required.


Noted but based on the rounded cabin top and the tinted deadlights I made an educated guess that this boat is newer than 1972


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

As Faster noted, that looks like a Ron Holland design Cal 9.2. Cal 9.2's were known for serious mast step and support problems, disintergration of their experimental interior finishes, and for rudder problems. This old girl might be unable to sail, and the owner may not be afford the repairs in these times but is hanging on because he hopes to get her cleaned up and sailing one day. 

Cal built several versions of these boats, one of which was a near grand prix level IOR design, but the rest were scaled back some. I raced one of these a few times. They were a real mixed bag. They went upwind real well with lots of crew on the rail, and were pretty quick in conditions where you had enough wind for them to point dead down wind with their huge chutes but not enough wind for the J-30's and their ilk to skate off. In almost all other conditions these were hard boats to sail to their rating, requiring a strong and experienced crew to keep her going at speed. 

Jeff


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If it is not a Cal, it could be the  Jeanneau Rush version. My first thought it was an Arcadia as I own, but soon noticed it was not quite the same. There were four versions of this boat built by Jeanneau, I would assume 4 sold by Cal too.

Other models of the same vintage include an Attalia. The transom seems too narrow for the Attalia and Arcadia.

Marty


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

If it isn't a Cal 9.2, then it must be it's twin from an alternate universe:









..


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

SlowButSteady said:


> If it isn't a Cal 9.2, then it must be it's twin from an alternate universe:


YIKES...What a stark contrast! Nice job SBS! 
Checked out the ID: CA8V0012M(couldn't read the last three digits or letters).


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

On second thought......

That HIN doesn't jive with it being a Cal-Jensen/Bangor-Punta boat (the first three letters should be JEN). According to these guys - Cal 9.2 Web Site - the Cal 9.2 was a design licensed from Jenneau. So, the boat in question may be a "Jenneau Rush" rather than a Cal 9.2.

EDIT:
Ooops!! On THIRD thought, I just dug up the paperwork on my Cal 2-27 (something I should have done BEFORE I posted the stuff above), and the HIN starts with CAB7....So, I guess it is a Cal 9.2.
"CAB" is in use by someone else (or the USCG database is messed up); "V" must be the model designator, and "0012" would make it hull #12 (the rest is just the date of manufacture).


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not positive, but I do not believe Jeanneau's use "JEN" back then for the ID number, at least my 85 Arcadia does not start with "JEN" it has an "IRIAR" start to it. The more recent ones may very well have a "JEN" as the first letters in Hull#.

But as noted, this appears to be a Cal, the 8 may very well be a "B" but appeared to be an 8....... 

Marty


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> Not positive, but I do not believe Jeanneau's use "JEN" back then for the ID number, at least my 85 Arcadia does not start with "JEN" it has an "IRIAR" start to it. The more recent ones may very well have a "JEN" as the first letters in Hull#.
> 
> But as noted, this appears to be a Cal, the 8 may very well be a "B" but appeared to be an 8.......
> 
> Marty


No, I wasn't saying that "JEN" stood for Jeanneau. According to the USCG MIC (Manufacturer Identification Code) data base JEN is the MIC for Bangor-Punta, the folks how bought Cal-Jensen in the late 60's. However, if you click on the "CAB" MIC the info that pops up seems to indicated that CAB was the MIC for Cal-Jensen at one time, but that MIC is now registered to "Stroker Boats" in Tennessee. The MIC "IRI" is registered to JEANNEAU AMERICA INC. The "AR" should be part of the boat's serial # (maybe the model?).


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The AR could very well be the model, ie Arcadia. Not sure what the other numbers etc stand for. I know the 714 is not the hull number for this model, as only 305 or so were built. Might be the 714th built by Jeanneau for that year........

Anyway, I knew at the time JEN was not a jeanneau, but the IRI something or other was a Jeanneau hull number start. It does appear that this is the Cal version of the Jeanneau Rush. O'Day had a few Jeanneau models that they sold/built at the same time too. Not sure about Ranger or some of the other bangor-punta brands. 

Marty


----------

